# An-nyong! Ahlan!



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

wrong, there's not enough digits there


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

normally people only want it to the 4th decimal place. I gave 14.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm looking for all of them. Plus, the question is for Nightriser.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> I... ahh... uhmm... I was... Nevermind.


=P
Maybe Wolf had a point about the literal interpretations....yeah, I feel retarded now. 



Jrquinlisk said:


> Ah. Sounds a little like my undergrad career. Only you probably remember a bit more. Well, then, carry on. I'd especially recommend a class on complex analysis. It's ridiculously obscure, and quite fun.
> 
> It's a simple proof by contradiction utilizing basic axioms of ordered fields. I first saw it in an introductory analysis course. If you want, I can PM it to you.


Complex and functional analysis sound fun (the latter was my prof's specialty). We recently did second-order DEs with complex roots, using Euler's formula. 

Does the proof require analysis background? If so, go ahead and PM it to me, if not, let me see if I could work it out on my own. We're currently doing basic operations of infinite sets, like adding aleph-naught to aleph-naught. That's always fun. 



mcgooglian said:


> What is the exact square root of Pi in numeric form?


I cannot give the exact square root in numeric form, but there are some neat identities:
The infamous integral of e to the negative x squared: 









The square root of:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Shai Gar said:


> oh hi. Do you have a sister?





Nightriser said:


> Yes.


How old is she?


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't forget sqrt(ln(-1)/i) :tongue:

wb, nightriser (sifr was easier to type... but I never even learned all your random letters :happy


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

23. _________


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*hello and welcum to the whore house.*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Nightriser said:


> =P
> Maybe Wolf had a point about the literal interpretations....yeah, I feel retarded now.


The question is generally asking for the reasons of hitting on said sister, or organising a threesome. I was saying it as a joke.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*My birthday is Pie. That make's me amazing. =) 

Hello, and Welcome to the forum.*


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

You were born on the 14th month?


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Yes. :mellow:*


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Nightriser said:


> Complex and functional analysis sound fun (the latter was my prof's specialty). We recently did second-order DEs with complex roots, using Euler's formula.


Differential equations? My studies took me...elsewhere. Actually, now that I think about it, my transcript has quite the smorgasbord of upper-level mathematics. If I had to pick, though, I'd choose algebra. Yay, group theory!



Nightriser said:


> Does the proof require analysis background? If so, go ahead and PM it to me, if not, let me see if I could work it out on my own.


Nope. In fact, I could show it to my brother in 7th grade without actually having to teach him anything.



Nightriser said:


> We're currently doing basic operations of infinite sets, like adding aleph-naught to aleph-naught. That's always fun.


I...didn't know you could do that. My school was great, but it sorely needed a class on set theory.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> *Yes. :mellow:*


Trade birthdays? I was born on Lebanese Independence Day and the day C.S. Lewis and JFK died. 



Jrquinlisk said:


> Differential equations? My studies took me...elsewhere. Actually, now that I think about it, my transcript has quite the smorgasbord of upper-level mathematics. If I had to pick, though, I'd choose algebra. Yay, group theory!


Hai! Ahub al-jabr! Algebra is the best. 



> Nope. In fact, I could show it to my brother in 7th grade without actually having to teach him anything.


I sense a challenge. 



> I...didn't know you could do that. My school was great, but it sorely needed a class on set theory.


Yes, we don't have a full class devoted to set theory, we've just been working on set theory for the past week and a half. I have now proven that aleph-naught is the smallest of all possible infinities, and I'm going on to prove that there is an infinite number of infinities and how to add finite and infinite sets (cardinal numbers). I could PM you how to do it, if you wish.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Nightriser said:


> Hai! Ahub al-jabr! Algebra is the best.


Agreed. Much more elegant than analysis.



Nightriser said:


> I sense a challenge.


It wasn't supposed to be, but if you like, consider it so.



Nightriser said:


> Yes, we don't have a full class devoted to set theory, we've just been working on set theory for the past week and a half. I have now proven that aleph-naught is the smallest of all possible infinities, and I'm going on to prove that there is an infinite number of infinities and how to add finite and infinite sets (cardinal numbers). I could PM you how to do it, if you wish.


Please do. It sounds intriguing, and if nothing else, it'll be yet another way to break non-mathematicians.


----------

